

Ask HN: What is the killer 'internet of things' app? - guybrushT

We keep hearing about how big the Internet of Things is going to be - but I find it difficult to see practical apps that would be extremely important in everyone&#x27;s lives (e.g. google maps on phones is an important mobile app today).<p>What is the true potential of IoT beyond phone-controlled washing machines, refrigerators? I would love to get some perspective and understand from YOU - what do you think can be the &#x27;game-changer&#x27; or &#x27;killer app&#x27; for internet of things. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.
======
williamnewton
IFTTT could be a game changer if there were more hardware APIs
[https://ifttt.com/](https://ifttt.com/)

------
sharemywin
I would like to be able to find the remote when I lose it. or my phone or
wallet.

